# are gulps too soft???



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

love the jerk shad but dang the most recent batch i bought was literally like jello. i use the bass assassin ribbed jighead. it doesnt tear into the bait after a bunch of bites. after one cast the super soft gulp fell off. put the gulp on a screwlock jighead and it stayed on. unfortunately the plastic lasts for one bite- literally. i understand the softer the bait the longer they hang on but really i never had a problem with the original gulps. they would last for a long time. you could use it all day as long as it didnt get bit in half. anyways tried to dry it out for about an hour and it just shrunk was useless. berkley/gulp is ruining an excellent bait.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

goodwood said:


> love the jerk shad but dang the most recent batch i bought was literally like jello. i use the bass assassin ribbed jighead. it doesnt tear into the bait after a bunch of bites. after one cast the super soft gulp fell off. put the gulp on a screwlock jighead and it stayed on. unfortunately the plastic lasts for one bite- literally. i understand the softer the bait the longer they hang on but really i never had a problem with the original gulps. they would last for a long time. you could use it all day as long as it didnt get bit in half. anyways tried to dry it out for about an hour and it just shrunk was useless. berkley/gulp is ruining an excellent bait.


yea, something happened maybe because my gulp shrimp was like melted butter


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Switch to Tidal Surge..


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

A guy on here posted something about that about a week or so ago I think. Anyway he and some people on here have been writing to the company and in the thread they tell you how to get write in and stuff....thought you might like to see it

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=451605


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i find the new gulps to be too soft also, good action, bit don't last any time at all.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

dont use them when fishing birds ull lose 6 dollars in 5 minutes


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

jettytarpon said:


> Switch to Tidal Surge..


I'd give them a try if they were available at Academy. I buy other stuff like 2 stroke oil while I'm there. I really dislike going from store to store to buy my stuff.



The Salty Raider said:


> A guy on here posted something about that about a week or so ago I think. Anyway he and some people on here have been writing to the company and in the thread they tell you how to get write in and stuff....thought you might like to see it
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=451605


Thanks.



smooth move said:


> i find the new gulps to be too soft also, good action, bit don't last any time at all.


I agree though the old version had good enough action.



Reel_Blessed II said:


> yea, something happened maybe because my gulp shrimp was like melted butter


good way to describe it.



big3slayer said:


> dont use them when fishing birds ull lose 6 dollars in 5 minutes


Yup I use old baits and heavy baits that I don't use much.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

goodwood said:


> I'd give them a try if they were available at Academy. I buy other stuff like 2 stroke oil while I'm there. I really dislike going from store to store to buy my stuff.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


you can order online. http://www.tidalsurgelures.com/


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> you can order online. http://www.tidalsurgelures.com/


Cool send me some packs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

goodwood said:


> Cool send me some packs.


Do you have pay pal?

-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

goodwood said:


> Cool send me some packs.


 If you order some they will.:wink:


----------

